# SSOTM?



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Just to know:
Is this the end of the SSOTM competition?


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Found this. It's probably over and it's well known among other users that go here frequently. I'm here from time to time, so I'm also unaware about the SSOTM status...


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Whatvhappened to the ssotm comp?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

sagecraft said:


> Whatvhappened to the ssotm comp?


Cancelled due to shannigans.


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

brucered said:


> sagecraft said:
> 
> 
> > Whatvhappened to the ssotm comp?
> ...


Shenanigans? What happened?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Politics...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Politics...


No, it wasn't politics. After the flak MJ received, and the feces flinging fest directed at staff over attempts to prevent a recurrence, no other moderator was willing to take over and do the heavy lifting necessary to run SSOTM.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sounds alot like the UK after the Brexit vote.

TBH think thats only part of the story.


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Sounds alot like the UK after the Brexit vote.
> 
> TBH think thats only part of the story.


What was the story? Too bad really enjoyed ssotm..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

sagecraft said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds alot like the UK after the Brexit vote.
> ...


I'd reccomend tracking down the August 2016 SSOTM thread... it really speaks for itself. You might also take a look at the Rule change thread that followed closely after that. No need to drag that stuff in here...

Edit: Suffice to say it was a long, contentious process that left everybody irritated.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I miss Byudzai. I learned finger-thumb support on a FlatCat. He had a good eye with a camera too.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> sagecraft said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


*Yeah it was a little bumpy (part of life) but things got aired out and most everyone learned from it. Certainly a bareback 'frame' would never be allowed again. * 

*Meanwhile, the baby went with the bath water and we don't get to enjoy a slingshot art show. There is such INCREDIBLE talent in our little niche hobby but we aren't celebrating it because of a dust up in the past.*

*Henry - is it feasible to put out a call for a volunteer to be the Forum curator of a quarterly art show? The position wouldn't require moderator status (would it?), just someone in charge of the presentation with time, enthusiasm, and inclination. Easy rules and maybe two classes - natties and everything else ... first-second-third best in show plus honorable mentions. I can't volunteer (medical), but I can think of a forum stalwart or 20 that might enjoy the role, given the chance. Also, it wouldn't be the monthly deadline grind that SSOTM was. *

*But, maybe no one would step up ... shame, bc all are inspired by progress and visual beauty.*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Slingnerd is the man trying to get that started.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I really like the monthly build challenges that SlingNerd has been doing. They do a very good job of showcasing people's creativity, very inclusive, and on top of that are very constructive... No pun intended, of course


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> I really like the monthly build challenges that SlingNerd has been doing. They do a very good job of showcasing people's creativity, very inclusive, and on top of that are very constructive... No pun intended, of course


That was *entirely* the aim. Good (unintentional) pun! And thanks.

I have challenges for the next year already mapped out and I truly hope they continue to grow, as they're definitely a force for good.

I think a little competition from time to time is a good thing, pushes everyone forward and gets the blood boiling. Over time, the Monthly "Challenges" will start becoming just that - more challenging. I was inspired by the Altoids Tin Challenge, which I believe to be the gold standard of forum fare. We're off to a great start.

SSOTM just got a little rowdy. We're all super passionate about this hobby, no two ways about it. Like our sagely AE.MN says, everything's been aired out, all the jets are being cooled. All water under the bridge! The strongest families are the slightly dysfunctional ones.

I have no doubt that eventually the 'planets will align' and something new will take the SSOTM place. I never piped up in the discussions because at the time I didn't feel as though I had been on the forum long enough, seen enough or been a part of the contest in the first place. Didn't wanna be the naive kid at the adult table runnin' his mouth.

I like the term "Showcase" Hobbit. I'm gonna hold on to that one.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I really don't see a reason why anyone can't just post a SSOTM thread, since it's unofficial and there's no SSF awards or badges for the winners.

Also being "unofficial" I'd be willing to bet the squabbling would be minimal.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone can and I'm guessing someone will soon or at some point.

If it got squashed by the Mods for violation, I bet you'd see a waive of new members posting elsewhere and vanish from here.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

brucered said:


> If it got squashed by the Mods for violation


That wouldn't happen.


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> sagecraft said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


Couldnt find the thread anymore must have got deleted..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

sagecraft said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > sagecraft said:
> ...


From what I remember....

- Someone nominated a bareback shooter/hand as a SSOTM. It came in second I believe. It was a mods hand.

- People were upset a hand came in second place, let alone for being nominated against actual frames that people made and crafted.

- Mods got upset. Members got upset. People squabbled. Names got called by both sides. Mods took defense. Members too defense. Everyone was acting childish and it got embarrassing for everyone involved.

- Rules changed to a frame had to be banded frame, showing attachment method.

- Very few frames were nominated after this. Jabs were taken by both mods and members the next month or two.

- SSOTM was cancelled.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brucered said:


> sagecraft said:
> 
> 
> > Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> ...


 That's not quite accurate. MJ actually won SSOTM with a frameless bandset. A hue and cry ensued that a frameless bandset wasn't a slingshot, which is true enough, and that the voting was fixed, which it was not. In an attempt to prevent a future occurrence, rules were changed to require banded frames, since a frame without bands is not a slingshot, either. That caused an even bigger feces flinging fest. MJ caught so much flak that he left the forum. Since he was the one running SSOTM, and no other mod was willing to take over a job that seemed to earn nothing but disrespect, that left the official SSOTM, which btw did award badges, with no one to manage it. So no, the mods didn't kill SSOTM, a few members who refused to act like adults killed it.

You guys are welcome to set up a SSOTM at any time. There is a build challenge going on right now, and none of the mods will do anything to stop it. I encourage it, and so long as it remains respectful to all, we will not interfere.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

yeah its a real shame grown men can be so infantile. For myself and a few who joined after the event in question - it was an absolute non-issue. The only thing which was a real pain was the moaning and also the established frame builders dropping in and slating the entries and dissing building types.

Slingtnerd's monthly challenge hopefully will give a fair bed to grow from. The first month's entries were awesome. Expecting some cool stuff coming out of there. Also there are no badges so its simply a show your stuff brownie points type vibe. Rules are basic.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@Henry the Hermit

When was it that a new mod was moderating it, trying to promote it on Instagram, extending entry timelines and voting dates, extending nomination dates, allowing unbanded frames, asking me if I wanted to become a Mod to run it and sending PM to members asking them to vote for specific style made frames?

Or were you not aware of all that bull****e?

I'm not trying to out anyone or state he was purposely doing it maliciously, just staring facts so members are aware of what I know happened before it got shut down.

It was NOT just about the MJ hand fiasco.

And yes, all the above DID occur.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, I was aware of that. When Alex gave it up, no one was willing to continue. He gave it a good shot.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Henry the Hermit said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > sagecraft said:
> ...


This is your version, your mystified version.
I can't link the two threads, SSOTM voting and changed rules, because if I do it you ban me, but I saved both the threads in PDF so if someone want to see the truth with his eyes and his mind, just ask me aand I'll send him the files.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I for one do not miss the slingshot of the month. It was just the game few builders posting their builds and then the builds were nominated by thier friend. The builders never contributed to the forum in any other way - just post a photo to sell a slingshot. The same builders every month and the same people nominating them. The end result a lot of folks with a lot of slingshot knowledge left the forum and others are seldom heard from.

The current build put on by slingnerd will probably go down the same road.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

ipzhuyla said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > That's not quite accurate. MJ actually won SSOTM with a frameless bandset. A hue and cry ensued that a frameless bandset wasn't a slingshot, which is true enough, and that the voting was fixed, which it was not. In an attempt to prevent a future occurrence, rules were changed to require banded frames, since a frame without bands is not a slingshot, either. That caused an even bigger feces flinging fest. MJ caught so much flak that he left the forum. Since he was the one running SSOTM, and no other mod was willing to take over a job that seemed to earn nothing but disrespect, that left the official SSOTM, which btw did award badges, with no one to manage it. So no, the mods didn't kill SSOTM, a few members who refused to act like adults killed it.
> ...


 I've gone on some of those other sites and left them because there was never anything thing new or useful to me. And most people banned deserved to be banned. Most times it's for calling other members names and threats. A few I can think of. People always seem to have big balls behind a keyboard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay as a new member I just have one question and I mean nothing more by it then pure curiosity. How could a hand with a bandset be considered a 'slingshot'? That's just the power source.

To me that seems like bringing an engine to a car show, no?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

BushpotChef said:


> Okay as a new member I just have one question and I mean nothing more by it then pure curiosity. How could a hand with a bandset be considered a 'slingshot'? That's just the power source.
> 
> To me that seems like bringing an engine to a car show, no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


 I think it was originally done as a joke and people voted as a joke and than some of the builders got butt hurt and the race was on and turned ugly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Okay as a new member I just have one question and I mean nothing more by it then pure curiosity. How could a hand with a bandset be considered a 'slingshot'?


It was banded, a bareback shooter. Not a slingshot in many people's eyes, but enough voted for it as a joke or to poke the members who were opposed.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Cjw said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Okay as a new member I just have one question and I mean nothing more by it then pure curiosity. How could a hand with a bandset be considered a 'slingshot'? That's just the power source.
> ...


Not butt hurt, it was an insult to the other guys who skillfully made frames.

As you said, it was a joke to begin with. Who knew it would be the beginning of the end of SSOTM.

I will agree with you on one thing though, it did get ugly.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

brucered said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


 But it was done for humor not to offend. I seriously don't think MJ set off to piss people off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

It being posted as a joke is something I can get, I also understand people being annoyed that had worked on actual frames. I just cannot imagine how thst would have devolved into people leaving the forum altogether. I really like being a part of this forum, I'd have to get kicked before I'd leave its just a simple little chat board & there's alot of nice people.

Just scratching my head is all.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Cjw said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


I don't think so either. He got got in the middle as someone nominated it, not him.

The way I see it from a members point of view, the mods were set out to proove a point after it got nominated and members questioned it's legitimacy. If they had backed down and removed it, it would have shown a sign of weakness and giving in, like the members were in charge. It probably would have prevented the SSOTM demise and members leaving and the name calling though.

Who knows.



BushpotChef said:


> It being posted as a joke is something I can get, I also understand people being annoyed that had worked on actual frames. I just cannot imagine how thst would have devolved into people leaving the forum altogether. I really like being a part of this forum, I'd have to get kicked before I'd leave its just a simple little chat board & there's alot of nice people.
> 
> Just scratching my head is all.


Mods and members calling each other babies, whiners and other names didn't help the matter.

Both sides we're guilty, mods and members. Hopefully we all learned something from it.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

If it were me, & this is worth just what it is an opinion: I would have just said "Come on guys we're talking about frames here! Of course this is an informal thing- but let's keep it semi-serious!  " lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

I personally do not understand why people are getting so cut about this. Healthy competition is inspiring, but if one month people decided to have a laugh and upvote a hand and band, have a laugh with them! I'd hate to tread on toes as I'm a relatively new member and have only just started building slings and posting them on the site, but cmon people there's no money or prizes up for stake, take it with a grain of salt and use it for what it was great for; seeing fellow forum members' beautiful new creations and exchanging constructive criticism. And as for the guys that only came to post on the SSOTM posts, now they don't come at all. Regardless of how involved in the forum they are they should still be appreciated for their build skills rather than people having a cry that its unfair.

I'd personally love to see a return of SSOTM, or hopefully something alike such as the Build Challenges because having a bit of competition or challenge pushes us to be better builders. It's not about winning, it's about sharing knowledge and gaining skill from one another!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

viro.venom said:


> I personally do not understand why people are getting so cut about this. Healthy competition is inspiring, but if one month people decided to have a laugh and upvote a hand and band, have a laugh with them! I'd hate to tread on toes as I'm a relatively new member and have only just started building slings and posting them on the site, but cmon people there's no money or prizes up for stake, take it with a grain of salt and use it for what it was great for; seeing fellow forum members' beautiful new creations and exchanging constructive criticism. And as for the guys that only came to post on the SSOTM posts, now they don't come at all. Regardless of how involved in the forum they are they should still be appreciated for their build skills rather than people having a cry that its unfair.
> 
> I'd personally love to see a return of SSOTM, or hopefully something alike such as the Build Challenges because having a bit of competition or challenge pushes us to be better builders. It's not about winning, it's about sharing knowledge and gaining skill from one another!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PREACH! LOL 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

In a nut shell, here is what really happened. MJ posted his hand banded and some one nominated it. People got their shorts in a wad saying that this was not a true slingshot because there was no frame.
Others said the hand was the frame and the other frames were not true slingshots because they had no bands and questioned if some of them could even be banded. This is why the next month all nominations had to have at least one photo with bands installed. As moderator MJ was put in a very awkward position. He could disallow the nomination of his hand but would anger the nominator and the people who were voting for it, but he would have to disallow any slingshot without bands because there were just as many people who felt strongly they were not true slingshots. As the moderator of SSOTM MJ took took a lot of flack for just trying to be fair to all. People feel because it was his hand he was being unfair but he was just doing his job. He took alot of heat in open discussion on the forum and I am sure he got alot of hateful PMs. As a side note MJs hand could be shot and he is very accurate with it.


viro.venom said:


> I'd personally love to see a return of SSOTM, or hopefully something alike such as the Build Challenges because having a bit of competition or challenge pushes us to be better builders. It's not about winning, it's about sharing knowledge and gaining skill from one another!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SOTM was about winning. Just ask any of the winners how many PMs they got with offers to buy. People will pay big to have a SOTM in their collection. SOTM was just another venue for a builder to advertise his product.


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> In a nut shell, here is what really happened. MJ posted his hand banded and some one nominated it. People got their shorts in a wad saying that this was not a true slingshot because there was no frame.
> Others said the hand was the frame and the other frames were not true slingshots because they had no bands and questioned if some of them could even be banded. This is why the next month all nominations had to have at least one photo with bands installed. As moderator MJ was put in a very awkward position. He could disallow the nomination of his hand but would anger the nominator and the people who were voting for it, but he would have to disallow any slingshot without bands because there were just as many people who felt strongly they were not true slingshots. As the moderator of SSOTM MJ took took a lot of flack for just trying to be fair to all. People feel because it was his hand he was being unfair but he was just doing his job. He took alot of heat in open discussion on the forum and I am sure he got alot of hateful PMs. As a side note MJs hand could be shot and he is very accurate with it.
> 
> 
> ...


I have a question? What prompted mj to post his hand? Was it the july winner or some other winner?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Any slingshot posted in the previous month can be nominated for SSOTM. For example any frame posted in November can be nominated for SSOTM for December. Builders do not request to be entered in SSOTM, the slingshot has to be nominated. MJ posted his bareback shooter. Someone nominated it.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I almost hate to pile on, but I thought it odd that after the bareback nomination, frames then had to be banded to be a legitimate "slingshot". Yet every vendor selling "slingshots" on their web site shows a simple frame without bands. To me it was like saying a car isn't a car without tires.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I can't believe after all this time that the SSOTM thing is still such a hot topic... OK so a hand was nominated and won - thats cool actually - just shows the forum was up to something different. It was not actually a hand-made slingshot of the month competition was it?

As advertising - whatever - thats fair game IMO. Anyhow the guys who were involved towards the end seemed pretty much the case that they were not so concerned about a commercial nature. Just how nice it looked.

But from the barrage thats been created - its pretty obvious that SSOTM needs to be reinstated. Though the rules need to be altered...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Any slingshot posted in the previous month can be nominated for SSOTM. For example any frame posted in November can be nominated for SSOTM for December. Builders do not request to be entered in SSOTM, the slingshot has to be nominated. MJ posted his bareback shooter. Someone nominated it.


'..His Bareback Shooter' - IT WAS HIS HAND LOL. I'm sorry, I feel like I'm in a Twilight Zone episode here. I understand one can shoot 'frameless' or 'bareback' and be quite proficient. I also understand that this is the way that some shoot exclusively. However, I cannot imagine how anyone could consider that a fair submission next to some of the outstanding craftsmanship I've seen exhibited here.

Also the banded/unbanded thing: A finished frame being banded is IMO irrelevant. The idea was (I think) to build something that was both original & appealing to the eye. I think some builders prefer not to band up the finished frame so as to show maximum detail in their photos. Not trying to make waves, just saying it seems a little odd.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ever heard of Marcel Duchamp?

I'd actually say it was a fair submission. The fact that it won is whats really the real question people should be asking. NOT the submission.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Ever heard of Marcel Duchamp?
> 
> I'd actually say it was a fair submission. The fact that it won is whats really the real question people should be asking. NOT the submission.


No o haven't, I agree though it's the win that matteres

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Marcel D was the guy that displayed a signed urinal as high art - back in the day.

Obviously it upset a lot of people. But guys will now pay millions for that piece.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys, this horse is dead. Unless you can convince one of the mods to resurrect it, there will be no official Forum sponsored SSOTM. From some of the posts I've seen on this thread, some of you would likely hammer the mods if the results were not to your liking. Any one of you is welcome to start your version of SSOTM. Show us how it's done.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It is a dead horse Henry, we can all see that. But we can also see this forum needs something to keep it lively, entertaining and interesting enough to keep coming back. It's the same 6-8 members posting anything and has been that way for months now. The Mod team is full of people who don't even visit the site, don't post anything, some mod other competing sites and some are open about forums dying.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brucered said:


> It is a dead horse Henry, we can all see that. But we can also see this forum needs something to keep it lively, entertaining and interesting enough to keep coming back. It's the same 6-8 members posting anything and has been that way for months now. The Mod team is full of people who don't even visit the site, don't post anything, some mod other competing sites and some are open about forums dying.


Yes, the forum needs interesting activity, but scratching at old scabs doesn't seem to me to fit that need.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Henry the Hermit said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > It is a dead horse Henry, we can all see that. But we can also see this forum needs something to keep it lively, entertaining and interesting enough to keep coming back. It's the same 6-8 members posting anything and has been that way for months now. The Mod team is full of people who don't even visit the site, don't post anything, some mod other competing sites and some are open about forums dying.
> ...


Evidently the old problems have not yet been solved.
Would it be appropriate to review something in the staff?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The way this is going it would just be one more thing to fight about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


No, obviously the old problems are not resolved.

What would you have us review? MJ, the mod running SSOTM at the time has left the forum. Byudzu, who tried to save SSOTM, has not posted in months. No one else is willing to put up with the BS that accompanies a labor intensive, unpaid job. MJ won SSOTM, fair and square, under the rules that existed at the time. We attempted to correct the rules by defining a slingshot. That caused even more anguish and attacks on staff. The result was that mods got tired of the attacks and refused to revive SSOTM. It was not a group decision. When Byudzu gave it up, no one was willing to work his butt off trying to please people who seem incapable of being pleased.

Perhaps you can tell us exactly what we need to review. Specifics, please.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Henry the Hermit said:
> ...


You need to review the mod staff. As you said, Alex and MJ don't visit yet are still mods. Assign some new Mods. Some site have jr mods or helpers that don't have mod privileges but more control than members, a proven track record of being in good standing, visit and contribute to the site regularly , take care of minor squabbles and try to keep things lively, fresh and on topic. They sometimes move on to Mod status after a while of desired and wanted by both sides. Something to consider if you can find people willing to do it.

Deflecting the issue of a Hand winning by adding "banded frames" as a requirement, didn't help anything, it hurt. Changing or rewording the nomination requirements to "nominate a Builder" would have. That way you couldn't nominate a body part or something you bought at the hardware store and attached bands to.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Junior Mods is a great idea. I'd second that. Makes sense to build a succession in. With sensible members that is.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I agree as well, I've been on many different forums from cooking to shooting and there's been several with 'Jmods'. It seems like people also know to mind their tone if such a person is seen to be involved with a discussion. I suppose they know if they act like children they know they'll quickly be reported to mom & dad.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Well guys put your names in the pool. We couldn't even get people willing to put in the time to start up the National Catapult Association. So good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Cjw said:


> Well guys put your names in the pool. We couldn't even get people willing to put in the time to start up the National Catapult Association. So good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's not a matter of people saying "I'll do it". If the current mods are doing their jobs, they should be around enough to know who would fit the bill and they should he asking them in private.

As for me, not interested and done offering any advise on the subject. The current mods don't seem to care, are not open to constructive suggestions, are set in their ways, don't want change and seems like they hope a member run SSOTM fails so they can say "see, told ya...".


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Nothing to keep members from showing what they've made .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Henry the Hermit said:
> ...


The answer is in your words...for those that can read it.
Anyway Bruce answered well.









-Beanflip is the mod who menaged the august 2016 SSOTM and he keep in silence during the argument. It was a bad thing and a big problem. Now is almost disappear.
- Bigdh2000 was nominated mod after that SSOTM and is almost disappear. He is mod on SSC and theslingshotforum too.
- Byudzai was the mod who menage the SSOTM after that SSOTM and is almost disappear.
- Charles is great mod and above all a great man but he have some problem so is almost disappear.
- Flatband another great mod is there but not enough.
- JTslinger is the guy who nominated the MJ hand and took big part in the polemic. He was mod after that SSOTM, maybe as a prize for his polemic...who knows...He is mod on SSC too.
- MJ is the primary cause of the SSOTM argument and is disappear.
- Pult421 was mod after that SSOTM.
- vsupport2 I don't know, maybe is a machine. Anyway it was mod after that SSOTM
- ZDP-189 is disappear.

Just one remains: the one who put more gas on the fire durin that SSOTM and continue till now. Maybe he is the primary cause because that argument was so long...until today. The only thing he can do is threat to ban via PM. he's still don't disappear.
He is YOU.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - Slingnerd's challenge has definitely had some nice work shown in the last 2 months or so. His vision I think was to create a safe version of the SSOTM - though I'm quite sure that run alongside His, a monthly contest could do well.

There are some aspects of the SSOTM that are actually quite critical to its success - being a win for build (as voted by a community) it gives credence to their work and acts as a promotional add-on for their work assuming they are vendors ultimately. So it would require some sort of badge/trophy to work.

The issues aside all the grievances of the past should really be put to bed and as a whole things need to move forward. Instead of getting stuck on the fall out of one month's contest. The hand didn't actually win BTW - so its no actual foul. And as mentioned in some way did adhere to the rules at that time. Granted the new rules were flawed - but the community had voted for the hand and it got a placing... it is a community after all.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been running an Air rifle and pistol club for over 25 years and this will probably be my last year doing it. Because you can't make everyone happy . What one Person likes someone else hates and so on and so on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zaj (Dec 15, 2017)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Perhaps you can tell us exactly what we need to review. Specifics, please.


u can do all a favour

resign from staff and you'll see the forum reborns


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/98785-december-2017-ssotm-taking-submissions/

Lets move forward.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Like the members that have to register as someone else to post their blather. Real balsy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

No Cjw - they may post their own blather as themselves.

There is reason behind this - lets see how it goes.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on someone who's got 1 post and registered today. That's Member with no stones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zaj (Dec 15, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Like the members that have to register as someone else to post their blather. Real balsy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


dear cjw, I would love to enter with my real nick but the coward banned me
because it did not go down that someone rebelled against his threats in private


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cjw - Thats fine.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If you don't like the way the forum is run why stick around. I sure wouldn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zaj (Dec 15, 2017)

see you to know the truth before accuse others to be a coward


----------



## zaj (Dec 15, 2017)

Cjw said:


> If you don't like the way the forum is run why stick around. I sure wouldn't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


not even me ... but I do not tolerate when someone tells untrue things especially if I'm involved


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I say what I feel if they ban me I move on. My life doesn't revolve around the forum. This or any other. And there are other forums to go to if your not happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zaj (Dec 15, 2017)

you are you

i am i

se a te sta bene essere preso per il culo e non poterti difendere perchè ti hanno bannato...fatti tuoi

a me non sta bene

sopratutto se sto fascista di merda contiuna a dire puttanate


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Any slingshot posted in the previous month can be nominated for SSOTM. For example any frame posted in November can be nominated for SSOTM for December. Builders do not request to be entered in SSOTM, the slingshot has to be nominated. MJ posted his bareback shooter. Someone nominated it.


Just honestly speaking. If someone posted a bareback shooter.. would you nominate it? In a basically framemaking contest? That really smells fishy to me. I feel like the post and the nomination joke or not was meant to create discord in the contest. If you nominate a hand in a contest to make the best looking frames, did you really think nobody is going to get angry?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> I can't believe after all this time that the SSOTM thing is still such a hot topic... OK so a hand was nominated and won - thats cool actually - just shows the forum was up to something different. It was not actually a hand-made slingshot of the month competition was it?
> 
> As advertising - whatever - thats fair game IMO. Anyhow the guys who were involved towards the end seemed pretty much the case that they were not so concerned about a commercial nature. Just how nice it looked.
> 
> But from the barrage thats been created - its pretty obvious that SSOTM needs to be reinstated. Though the rules need to be altered...


Imo the things that happened are too hard to swallow to ignore...

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## zaj (Dec 15, 2017)

mi faccio il culo per fare una fionda con i controfiocchi e arriva uno con due dita e vince pure il secondo posto?

stiamo scherzando vero?


----------



## zaj (Dec 15, 2017)

Henry the Hermit said:


> MJ won SSOTM, fair and square,.....


really?!

are you kidding me?

won with 2 fu**ing fingers?!

others have lost time and sweat and have breathed dust for what?
see themself overcome by 2 fingers?!

really?!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brucered said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Well guys put your names in the pool. We couldn't even get people willing to put in the time to start up the National Catapult Association. So good luck.
> ...


So, if I understand what you are saying, you want more moderation. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## zaj (Dec 15, 2017)

sure that nobody was opposed ... mj is part of the staff and has his Neapolitan mastiff of henry that bans if someone is allowed to talk


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cjw said:


> Like the members that have to register as someone else to post their blather. Real balsy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good eye. This guy has actually used multiple accounts in this same thread.


----------



## zaj (Dec 15, 2017)

Henry the Hermit said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


ecco che esce il lato oscuro/fascista del cagnolino


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

zaj said:


> sure that nobody was opposed ... mj is part of the staff and has his Neapolitan mastiff of henry that bans if someone is allowed to talk


Dont worry. Ill save him the trouble. :banned:


----------



## zaj (Dec 15, 2017)

NightKnight said:


> zaj said:
> 
> 
> > sure that nobody was opposed ... mj is part of the staff and has his Neapolitan mastiff of henry that bans if someone is allowed to talk
> ...


hahahahahaha


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For those not familiar with the site rules, here are some ones relevant to zaj.


We think that replies should always be on topic. We encourage and welcome debate, even if it's fervent, because we know how much you care about this stuff -- we care about it, too! *However, your comments should be reasonably polite and wherever possible, lighthearted. Making personal attacks against other members, moderators, or admin seriously degrades the community and quality of the discussion, and it won't be tolerated.*
While we're fine with disagreements, we're not that crazy about being the battleground for epic fanboy wars. We want you to debate, but when that debate devolves into name calling and / or cyclical fanaticism (especially when you've moved way off topic), it's not a good use of anyone's brainpower.* Also, if you've come to SlingshotForum.com for the expressed purpose of whipping people into a frenzy (or whipping yourself into a frenzy), don't expect to stick around very long. It's easy to spot the folks who want to have a healthy debate and the folks who just want to troll.*
On that note, we encourage our members to reach out to us personally and report other members who seem to be acting inhuman.... Together, we believe we can improve the quality of posts on this site. We are aware of the fact that any system like ours can be gamed -- *and we're aware of the fact that people actually do things like make multiple profiles and argue with themselves simply to cause problems. Just be aware we'll delete and ban you for that, too!*
Post deletion: There are many reasons your post might be deleted, but here are some of the most common ones. Spamming of any type, be it human or robot-generated, is always deleted. Trolling is also unacceptable -- *we recognize that a lot of you trolls don't even realize that you're trolls, but believe us -- you are. *We'll delete your posts if we feel they're disruptive or annoying. We also delete posts that are racist, sexist, overly obscene, or offensive in any way. *We delete comments which are personal attacks -- whether directed at a moderator or another member.* Finally, we reserve the right to delete any post at our discretion.
*Banning: If you create a history of trolling or other offensive behavior, or you're simply a total jerk, we'll just ban your account. *That means that your username, email, and potentially your IP address will be barred from our system, and you'll no longer be able to post.


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Just to know:
> Is this the end of the SSOTM competition?


I hope not.. the ssotm is a great avenue for makers unknown to show what they have got.. and a good place for them to test their mettle aginst the big boys.. here is where geniuses are made.. i dont want it to go away..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Sounds alot like the UK after the Brexit vote.
> 
> TBH think thats only part of the story.


Whats the brexit vote?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

sagecraft said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Just to know:
> ...


http://slingshotforu...ng-submissions/


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

sagecraft said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds alot like the UK after the Brexit vote.
> ...


UK divorcing Europe.


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> sagecraft said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


Ok and what happened with that? Sorry i am from a far away island thats why i am no so well informed..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Henry the Hermit said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


You obviously did not read my post?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

NightKnight said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Like the members that have to register as someone else to post their blather. Real balsy.
> ...


Excuse me sir, who are you meaning about?

Actually the members in this thread are:
Genoa Slingshot, Stej, Sagecraft, Brucered, Mattwalt, viro.venom, Henry, Hobbit, Mr.nice, Alfred, slingnerd, devils, grandpa, cjw, bushpotchef and of course zaj and you.

We all know who really is zaj, but what is his other account in this thread?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Actually, I was mistaken. When I looked up zaj's IP address, it showed an abbreviated thread name that was very similar to this one. The other account that zaj aka Widget was using was ipzhuyla. It was also banned.

Edit: To be more clear, ipzhuyla had posted with the same IP as zaj in a thread that also started with SSOTM, and I thought it was this one when I posted that.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brucered said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


Yes, I read your post. You were complaining some of the moderators weren't around very much. Why would you care unless you want more moderation?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Henry the Hermit said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Henry the Hermit said:
> ...


As I said above, I'm done offering any advise or suggestions on the topic. You don't seem to get it or care.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

After reading that SSOTM August thread I was initially opposed to a bareback shooter winning second place then I slowly start to realize a bareback shooter is indeed a Real slingshot with the hand being the frame. However the organiser awarded the wrong person, it should have been God who won second place.

Just kidding.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

For the record. MJ was not the first frameless slingshot to be nominated and went through the voting stage... here is Jorge's around 2010...

post-2-127360385181.jpg

Also I do understand that MJ posted the hand the month before in Homebuilds. However there is a link to a video which I assume uses the same hand as a frame... from May 2015 over a year earlier. Which I would point out was the first 'posting' of that frame (as its mentioned the hand in this case is the entry and not the bands or combination) - so according to the competition rules the frame should be pulled as a valid entry from the Aug 2016 event. Unless I have it wrong?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42343-frameless-paper-target-shooting/?hl=frameless

The fallout thats ensued after - is meaningless and trivial considering historic precedent. Of the first point alone - the fact that things escalated as it had is sad. Bygones...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brucered said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


Yes, I get it. You want to leave your accusations hanging with no response. The best way to signify you're done is to just stop posting. Give it a try.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Henry the Hermit said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Henry the Hermit said:
> ...


and done.

Please close my account.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Aww, don't quit Bruce; it's not what it's cracked up to be.  This is Seasonal Affective Disorder meets Hypocrisy and Double Standards. I lost my moderator status for responding to accusations. The same thing should happen here, because it doesn't "maintain a friendly and open atmosphere." It won't, but it should...

Take some time to regain perspective. In the end it's about slingshots and slingshooting. They're still fun.

The hobby is the thing, not toxic personalities.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Man guys give it a rest. Is this the biggest problem in your life? You would think you got your lively hood taken away and thrown in the street. It's like two young girls fighting over a boyfriend. Really?
Seen less crying at a daycare center.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Tbh this happened right after I started. What happened in the past is really irrelevant. All the players have moved on. This is just a forum, not real life. Why get stressed about words on a screen. Just make some slingshots and bust some cans!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Mercury is retrograde. Relax everybody, things will get better by early next month. *


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't pay attention to Trolls. That change there screen name over and over. Grow up little boy or just go play with your LEGOs. Do you just get your rocks off by being banned over and over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Obviously you haven't owned many Dogs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Guys - its this dialogue that for me was the ultimate end of the last SSOTM. Guys would pop up from nowhere and start a diatribe about old history.

OK so over a whole year ago some people made some mistakes and or assumptions - almost everyone who got involved acted badly (and some still are apparently) on both sides - stupid things were said in public and in private, on both sides.

If I believed everyone involved could shake hands apologies and move on - I'd suggest everyone should. But stubbornness can be firm and apologising can represent weakness to some.

In the last year I have been absolutely oblivious to any untoward behaviour (other than the odd ganging up on certain members from time to time - but thats not usually the mods doing) - and its the repercussions of this single event that keep plaguing everyone and making the experience of this site as a whole less pleasant - and for what what originally considered a joke - which resulted in some poor decisions... This kind of anger is a waste of energy.

Obviously Mercury is in retrograde like AeM says and its after the 30th of November so everyone above the 30th parallel starts getting a little 'odd'. So get a Lightbox and some daylight bulbs and St Johns Wort or whatever you all need to get a smile on.

Cjw - don't get sucked into this - you're bigger than this rubbish.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

A - I'd suggest another 2-3 mods or junior mods if you can. I would have highlighted Bruce - but think after this he's a little uninterested. Genoa could be great actually - though there are quite a few guys who'd fit the position quite well. I'd start looking around though. The site does have some awesome fair-minded guys who are sticking around. You could always trial them for a few months...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'd do it if given the chance. I've got no personal feelings one way or the other I just hear all I can and keep a close eye on details. If you can use my help I'd be glad to lend it. Let's just drop all to nonsense and move forward.

It's really going in the opposite direction of what the intentions are of.this hobby & forum. Are we really just the same kind of people as are on all the other forums?...

Frankly, it's depressing.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd second BpC - his comments have always been very Canadian ;-)


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> I'd second BpC - his comments have always been very Canadian ;-)


I'll take that as a compliment LOL! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

"and done."

"Please close my account."

Don't stop Brucered.

I'm mainly a newbe lurker, but I would miss your posts.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

marky said:


> "and done."
> 
> "Please close my account."
> 
> ...


Henry, please could you leave this forum or at least your mod status? Please...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mods can you lock this post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Cjw said:


> Mods can you lock this post.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's too easy!
To hide the dust under the carpet!
(But they always do it)
Dear Cjw, if you don't like this thread, just don't read it anymore.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Mods can you lock this post.
> ...


 If your that unhappy here why stay move on it's simple. I wouldn't continue to bang my head against the wall if I was unhappy here . I'd go somewhere else. Problem solved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Lemme said:


> when the topic is tight to you the only thing you can do is close the discussion, ban the user and threaten him in private. you do not really have the balls to face people and then you also have the courage to accuse others not to have them. avoid being on social networks if you are not able to stand up to others


You are supposedly new to the forum and this is your second post. Come on!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

It was strange to me when the whole situation evolved at that SSOTM with MJ. Ok, I could understand a frameless shooter is unusual to be nominated, but come on. *Frameless slingshot is actually patented since 1948*!!! And it is called just as a "Sling Shot". I learned a ton from MJ and I hope he has the force as always!!

If you are interested framless slingshot patent is available here.

https://patents.google.com/patent/US2443408A/en?q=slingshot&q=finger&page=1

Hope for a new SSOTM, thank you for every try to keep it alive!

Have nice weekend,

Mark


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Lemme said:
> 
> 
> > when the topic is tight to you the only thing you can do is close the discussion, ban the user and threaten him in private. you do not really have the balls to face people and then you also have the courage to accuse others not to have them. avoid being on social networks if you are not able to stand up to others
> ...


 It's the same troll with a new user name. Like a baby not getting their way. If you work at a company and you don't like the managers you have two choices deal with it or quit. Do you think in the big picture if you or I leave it's going to make any difference to the. Forum. Dream on. I've seen many members come and go and the forum is as big as ever. So all the blather is is just that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> marky said:
> 
> 
> > "and done."
> ...


No, I will not. If Admin wants me to step down, I will without complaint, but I won't quit just because a member can't handle being called on rule breaking. If you are unhappy with my style of moderating, complain to Admin.

Now, this nonsense has gone on long enough. So, case closed. For now.


----------

